# Yonderland



## BenSt (Dec 21, 2013)

I mentioned this in another thread and didn't ant to derail it.  Have any of you been following this show?  I think it's hilarious and delightful and just what comedy needed right now.

For those of you who don't know anything about it... it's a British situational comedy set to a fantasy setting.  It also involves puppets.  A suburban mother finds a little elf in her cupboard one day and soon discovers that she is the chosen one, the one to save the land in her cupboard from doom.  I don't believe it is shown outside of the Uk yet, but I might be wrong?


----------



## Tower75 (Dec 21, 2013)

I've recorded them all on Sky+, but I haven't watched them yet. Does that count? Lol.


----------



## BenSt (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh definitly!  I think you'll find it hilarious


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 21, 2013)

I want to see it! The reviews on the Radio Times website make it sound right up my street. Guess I'll have to buy the DVD though.


----------



## BenSt (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh truesay, it's a Sky One broadcast isn;t it.  I'm sadly so used to having to erm... watch by alternative means... that I forget what is available on iPlayer and what isn't.  It is truly a great show, I mean it doesn't take it's self too seriously and it has stuff available for all ages.


----------

